# problems from using too much fox farms big bloom?



## shimmz22 (May 29, 2011)

*Hey all, im currently finishing up my grow with about 3 weeks left and recently ran out of my bontanicare feeder and had some fox farms big bloom. Big Bloom doesnt have much stuff in it and it said to use 1/2 cup/gallon...so i did. The next feed which was about 3 days later i gave it a cup of big bloom/gallon. That time i gave them it the soil clumped up real bad and the water pretty much stayed on the top until i poked holes in the soil to let it drain to the bottom. Now this morning i am noticing my haze plant looking a little droopy which it has never done before. Could this be a problem from using too much big bloom? Any suggestions or ideas on what to do? *


----------



## maineharvest (May 29, 2011)

I would def back off on the Big Bloom.  What kind of soil are you using?  Too much nutrients will cause your leaves to burn, not droop.  From what ive heard it is impossible to burn plants with Big Bloom.


----------



## hero4u2b (May 29, 2011)

On the bottle is does say to use every other watering.. I use it but it is strong and I use half or less dose's..  Hero


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2011)

> and it said to use 1/2 cup/gallon



Nom way man...Thats way too much...only 1 tablespoon to gallon water


----------



## astrobud (May 30, 2011)

yea i think your use 2,3 tsp of bb, a cup per gal is way to much.


----------



## hero4u2b (May 30, 2011)

On the back it says genreal feeding > 4 tablespoons per gallon every other watering. Heavy feeding > 1/2 cup per gallon, once a week.  Hero


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2011)

I posted the feeding schedule in your other thread aBroham....way overdosed....there are 16 tbs in a cup. I believe it was 2 tbs a gallon for feeding so you over fed by 8 times...:doh: 

I wld get to flushing if you have not already done so.


----------



## Mutt (May 30, 2011)

> *1/2 cup/gallon...so i did
> **i gave it a cup of big bloom/gallon*



HOLY CRAP!!!! what feeding schedule do you have?!?!?!?!
It is organic compounds in it, but it's still liquid. You are putting WAY too much in. Don't care what schedule says what. That's too much.
I do about 2 Tablespoons per gallon. and use the every feeding.
I use it as a micro organism booster...along with mollassas tea. 
To fix def. I add some Grow big. Tiger Bloom I just gave away...didn't see much use in it if you have a good soil mix.
Key is to have perfect PH'd water BEFORE adding it.
Never EVER mix grow big and big bloom together...it will funk a whole bunch up.


----------



## maineharvest (May 31, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Never EVER mix grow big and big bloom together...it will funk a whole bunch up.


 

Well thats nice to know now that Ive been mixing them in the same water jug for years.  :doh:


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Well thats nice to know now that Ive been mixing them in the same water jug for years.  :doh:




Not sure but I think he means together together.....kinda like GH 3 part. You never mix one with the other. Each part goes into the water first.....micro always goes in first gets stirred good then each other part goes into the water one a time with a good stirring in between. If you were to mix the different parts with each other and then into the water you hve not done your plants any favors as it mucks the nutes up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2011)

me too *HAmster*...as the feed schedule says to add...3 teaspoons Grow  Big..and 2 Tblespoons Big Bloom per gallon for Vegging plants..I use 5 gallon water jugs and airstone.  Then PH  and give to the Ladies


----------



## maineharvest (May 31, 2011)

I do it the same way you do Hamster.  I dont mix them and then put into water:rofl: .


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I do it the same way you do Hamster.  I dont mix them and then put into water:rofl: .




Lol...I didn't think ya did.  

But I am sure somewhere someone read that and had an oh sheet moment....:doh: lol


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Bloom won't hurt your plants.  You could drink the stuff yourself--it's nothing but a virtual tea.


----------



## Blaine Lyster (Aug 14, 2018)

This is how your water should look like I got mine in early flowering about a week and a half, and this is just half a gallon water about 60 fl oz , got 2 gallon pots.
I’ll also be adding a pic of my 2 babies when they wake up so you can see them in the present lol

Almost forgot... it has open sesame in it along with grow big,tiger bloom,big bloom,kelp me kelp you, What I do is put the 2 trace minerals grow big and tiger bloom then I put the kelp, then I PH balance the water to 7.0 and add big bloom then open sesame, it should lower it to 6.8  6.7, and of course whenever I add I shake and mix real good before adding another Nute I make sure it’s mixed. I also don’t pour all the water out in a hurry and in one spot of the soil like a lot of peeps do lol.. makes holes I give it proportions in each quarter of the soil and a little near stalk.


----------



## phoenixrising602 (Aug 14, 2018)

Okay so better safe than sorry. Just flush it with ph'd water and give a general feeding


----------

